# Aspen Archery



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Well guys, I finally did it. I got my business liscence, and set up an LLC for a Custom Archery Specialists. I built a comfortable shop with everything needed to tune a bow, get sight tapes set up, and get arrows built. I will have no overhead, which means huge savings for customers.
Now my question to you is...What would you like to see?
Im not going to have a range, as I believe it is better to shoot outdoors for hunting (Weather permitting) And support the local clubs ie. Datus Archery, Timpanogos Archers, Behive Wasatch, and Hill Air force.
What I want to build is a shop that one can call, get what THEY WANT, and have me get thier bows shooting the way THEY want it...Perfect. Without the rush of others waitting to be helped.
I will be looking for a smaller location to set up a retail area, but will be running out of my home in Draper, until I find what suites me best, and what others find desireable. My wife and myself will have our website up and running very shortly with more information, product info, and other helpful information.
Once again, just looking for Ideas and suggestions on what would make a shop what you think it ought to be.
Thanking you all in advance for kind words and help,
Curley


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't discriminate, have access to everything, offer service like Less Schwab, and don't BS anyone. You'll do fine.  

Good luck Curly.


----------



## GPA (Jan 8, 2009)

I sure would like to see a shop in Draper. It's probably tough getting a business in this area, but we have nothing down here. Good luck with your shop, I'm sure I'll be by.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually not too bad if you pay a lawyer group to set it up for you.  The website is being worked on, and should be up and running very soon. Lots of custom arrows, and bow packages/accessories available at great prices. Will all come fully setup, and tuned to perfection.
January we should have the storefront up and running in Draper by State Street!


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Ive gotten a few messages and calls to as when I am going to have a store front. And when the new site will be up. I about had it done, until I got new 2010 items/pricing, and decided to wait to get all that info done to launch the site. 
As for the store front....we will see. Today I had a reminder as to why shops are drama...and all too often a place to complain/BS when we aren't treated as gods...
So, Aug 14, day before I leave for the deer hunt I had a gal, who was sent by her husband to pick up a youth bow, that I had listed on KSL. (Bow-$189 Kit-239), and talking to the husband, and emailing, he didnt like the kit, and wanted a price on the bow and a whisker biscuit. I tell him $215. Then he didnt like the sight in the kit, so I got him a better site. He didnt like the arrows, so we add on some youth arrows...long story short, the wife takes the bow, got everything setup, basically at dealer cost, and all was good.
Today I get an email, 3 months later, guy says he was sighting in his kids bow, and the sight broke, and I qoute "I want it replaced!", without any explination or anything. Then he acts like an @$s, and demands I send the quiver he thought he bought with the package, even though he didnt pay for one, since he asked for bare bor price with WB on, and a sight...yada yada yada
I try and get what sight he bought so I can get it replaced, he says he dont know, and I ask if hes got a receipt, so I can verify what he payed for, what he got and didnt....even though he should have done it that same night...so I could get him his stuff. He say he doesnt have a receipt, and basically that Im a "Crook" and a "thug" on ksl and whatnot. 
Still, he hasn't replied with what sight he had, and can't find a receipt...but Im just suppose to send out a sight and a quiver and pay for it myself? I mean the day after or a week I can see...but 3 Months??? come on!
So my point is, there is too much drama, and BS to put up with right now. I think the talk about shops has been beaten to death...Jakes/Humphries/UAC/SaltLakeArchery/Wilde arrow...these are all good shops. Theres enough BS in the world right now, and there doesn't need to be any more added! Thats whats making me hesitant on getting a storefront open. That and during these tough times $$$ Wise, people dont want to spend a ton, want stuff for free, and I dont want to charge an arm and a leg to just keep doors open, and not good to have a shop closed during the hunt. 
And besides, nowadays, people dont like to be responsible for thier own actions, always looking to blame others.
Just a parting word of advice to those complaining about shops... if you want a bad experience somewhere, go into it with a bad attitude. The results of any experience has 95% to do with YOUR attitude towards it. If this guy wouldnt have been so ignorant, and demanding, things would have been 10X's different. But guess when you ask for a reciept, or ask specifics, and dont have them....well....people forget they are grown up, and start cursing out others for thier own mistake!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

*changed my mind*

Well Once again I will edit my post. I had withdrawn my post because I had felt that it had gotten into a pissing match and that truthfully who know what happens. My original post possible may of led someone to the idea that I was siding with one side. I did not want to have people get that opinion. But I still will stand by my first statement that their are good customers and bad customers. To add to that I will also state their is good business and bad business, It is up to the customers to weed out the bad.

I have also recieved a couple of PM's from TAK telling me that I am "Stupid is as Stupid does" because of what my first post stated. Why is TAK trying to get into a pissing Match with me is beyond me. However it sure does take him down a notch in my opinion. I am not here to get into pissing matches with some unknown stranger because he got his feelings hurt.

Apparently P-issing is one of the words that is not allowed and is put in as *****


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

_*Well... Me being this customer... Let me tell another side of this! Yes I did buy a bow from this feller! I found it on KSL listed as a womans/youth bow package. I called, I asked about the bow in a left hand, he said this year he did not have, but he had the year before that he would sale to me. He told me it had a quiver, a (Cheap, his words, I upgraded or I thought, don't think he did! )sight, and rest. I ask what kind of rest, and because it is for a kid I wanted a whisker biscut. He then told me the price! Good deal hook it up. He said he could ship it, I said the wife works near there she can pick it up. Done deal! Ohh I must add we even talked about how busy he was and getting ready for the hunt, I told him it was not a rush as it was for a B-day in Novemeber. It then set a time with the wife and she left work to go and get it. As she waited for him. Ohh did he say he was late... 2 hours! She bought some arrows, and she even picked up a case! Did I add she had no idea that there was not a quiver! But when she got home I noticed and that is when i believe I e-mailed you on teh 14th! An with no contact back I figured you was hunting and would get back to me after that... Did you! NO! but when we gave it to him this Nov and MABE 6 arrows flew through it the sight fell off! So today I figured when cleaning out the emails over that last few months I come across yours and remeber about the Quiver! So I e-mail you! *_1st e-mail
Chad...

We gave the bow to our son for his birthday last week... I attempted to sight it in and the sight broke right off. I would like to have this replaced! Do I just go to Jakes and do that???

Thanks Tom

His reply 
Tom
Was the sight was not broken when you got it. What sight is on there?
Chad

Then

No, it was not broken when the wife picked it up. I had loosend the allen screw and moved the sight, to sight it in. I then tightned it back up, and when I shot the bow it popped off! It looks to me as if the polymer that it is made of was weak. The sight was not hit or anything like that.
I am not sure what make of sight it is. Three pin

Would be easiest to take it to Jakes, and see what they can do. You got that bow at a major discount, and is discontinued. They don't have warranty, but Jakes is good with working with you. Let me know how it goes, 
Thanks
Chad

Chad...
I also forgot that I had sent you this e-mail on the 14th of Aug. I must have forgot also because of the hunt, but we never got all that was listed, or promissed in the add...

Aug, 14, 2009 email
"Chad,
I was going off of this add you had on KSL 
"40 lb bows, also available in pkg for $225, comes with quiver, arrows, rest and sight" I know I upgraded the rest and sight, but what arrows, an also a quiver?

Thanks Tom"

We never got the quiver? Also I am having to go off of memory until I can look up the rest of our emails but I upgraded the rest to a whisker biscut(got that) but I haighly dought that the site was upgraded....

Thanks Tom

Intersting how there is a different veiw to this!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

o-||


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Just remember that advice and opinions are best given to people when they ask for them. Dont try to make sales on stuff they dont ask for. " I dont shoot a release, no I dont want to buy that release, I dont need a release to be accurate, it will not make me a better hunter, yes I will suit myself etc,etc,..." I really get tired of that stuff. Also dont show me a top of the line mathews when I tell you I am looking for an entry level PSE. Just listen to your costumers and they will come back.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

I hear ya. Just ruined my day at the gym. I hate getting emails on my phone/iPod. 
But I saved all his emails. Comical when I shared them. He must have been having a really bad day and needed a scape goat. Either way any customer is a good customer. Whether they're spending $10 or $1,000. But I'm glad he won't be one of mine again!


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

It's funny there are missing emails from which were sent. And the order and the language,,, well I'm glad you edited it a bit. Bottom line is a solution was never reached because of miscommunication and not answering questions. 
I'm not going to get into a pissing match because you and I both know the truth. There is your side. My side. And the truth. Like I said in the email even a picture of the sight will help me know what to get. And a simple reciept would show what was missing. As of now,....I have gotten nothing but hateful emails. 
Nuff said



TAK said:


> _*Well... Me being this customer... Let me tell another side of this! Yes I did buy a bow from this feller! I found it on KSL listed as a womans/youth bow package. I called, I asked about the bow in a left hand, he said this year he did not have, but he had the year before that he would sale to me. He told me it had a quiver, a (Cheap, his words, I upgraded or I thought, don't think he did! )sight, and rest. I ask what kind of rest, and because it is for a kid I wanted a whisker biscut. He then told me the price! Good deal hook it up. He said he could ship it, I said the wife works near there she can pick it up. Done deal! Ohh I must add we even talked about how busy he was and getting ready for the hunt, I told him it was not a rush as it was for a B-day in Novemeber. It then set a time with the wife and she left work to go and get it. As she waited for him. Ohh did he say he was late... 2 hours! She bought some arrows, and she even picked up a case! Did I add she had no idea that there was not a quiver! But when she got home I noticed and that is when i believe I e-mailed you on teh 14th! An with no contact back I figured you was hunting and would get back to me after that... Did you! NO! but when we gave it to him this Nov and MABE 6 arrows flew through it the sight fell off! So today I figured when cleaning out the emails over that last few months I come across yours and remeber about the Quiver! So I e-mail you! *_1st e-mail
> Chad...
> 
> We gave the bow to our son for his birthday last week... I attempted to sight it in and the sight broke right off. I would like to have this replaced! Do I just go to Jakes and do that???
> ...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Be careful Curly, bad customers have a way of multiplying fast...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Curley said:


> I hear ya. Just ruined my day at the gym. I hate getting emails on my phone/iPod.
> But I saved all his emails. Comical when I shared them. He must have been having a really bad day and needed a scape goat. Either way any customer is a good customer. Whether they're spending $10 or $1,000. But I'm glad he won't be one of mine again!


Nope! Great day! Even scratched me down a Rooster tonight!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Be careful Curly, bad customers have a way of multiplying fast...


I have yet learned a very big lesson! If ya think you have heard a guys name in a bad light, just run away! Yet I thought!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Edit? You want me to post all them... The ones were I call oyu what you are? Bottom line i contacted you about a Quiver back in Aug. You di not reply, I to forgot abou it and then when I do take th bow out for the b-day it breaks in a heart beat! Helll ya it should b replaced or don't sale the JUNK! 
Or you want to see the emails were you tell me you wil get me for slander! And lawyers are cheap! BRING IT!

Your a joke at best pal! 

Everyone do not send your wife to pick up your stuff you THINK you are paying for!

Ohh Ya you and me KNOW just what happened!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just out of pure curiosity....are you the Curley from UAC?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Just out of pure curiosity....are you the Curley from UAC?


YUP! Nothing but good follows this guy!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Someone should shut this thread down. Geez.. :roll:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Someone should shut this thread down. Geez.. :roll:


Y so he can prey on the unsuspecting further?

If you don't want to read it don't! Pretty simple aint it?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well in all fairness, it looks like Curley baited TAK into this internet pissing match. If he wouldn't have posted, I am sure TAK would have not brought it out publicly. I would have defended myself also.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

jahan said:


> Well in all fairness, it looks like Curley baited TAK into this internet **** match. If he wouldn't have posted, I am sure TAK would have not brought it out publicly. I would have defended myself also.


O yes I would have! I hate people that are dishonest and do as he has done!

I am glad he put this for all to see. I bought a bow in a package and upgraded it from there! Which is more money in his pocket! The bad part is all that I paid for to be upgraded was not! The sight was only the start! I wanted arrows with inserts, I got glued on ones! I love the way he tried to spin it as if he was the one taken and he is trying to do so much to make it right! hell he told me to take it to Jakes and see if they would do something on it! I did not buy it from Jakes! But I have bought other stuff there and have never been screwed like this! 
Bottom line it is a pile of crap sight! That was to be upgraded! It broke and I think it should last longer than maybe 6 arrows shot out of the bow!! But I get the run around that I got it at a great price and this and that!
Buyer BEWARE!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

So all knows... Jakes had nothing to do with this deal! Jakes is the place I have bought all my stuff and will continue to do so! I just wanted to make sure no one thinks Jakes does business like this!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

It sounds to me Curley sold TAK a POS sight and wont stand behind it! WOW, great customer service...what a douche...TAK goes out and finds his boy a bow, TRIES to get it upgraded (not for free either) and gets jerked around in the process. Boy, we really need another archery shop like that. TAK I think he said it best, go to Jakes, or even the UAC.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Well in all fairness, it looks like Curley baited TAK into this internet pissing match. If he wouldn't have posted, I am sure TAK would have not brought it out publicly. I would have defended myself also.


Both sides are represented, carry on.......


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> It sounds to me Curley sold TAK a POS sight and wont stand behind it! WOW, great customer service...what a ****...TAK goes out and finds his boy a bow, TRIES to get it upgraded (not for free either) and gets jerked around in the process. Boy, we really need another archery shop like that. TAK I think he said it best, go to Jakes, or even the UAC.


Well I just went to Wal-mart! Matter of fact they had a fiber optic site on clearance for 30 bones!

UAC what shop is that and were is it... I wish Carbon County had a shop. It's a pain to have to drive to Provo to get anything! That is one thing I hate about CC. But you guys can keep your traffic!


----------



## Flippinarrows (Sep 17, 2009)

Man its one thing for a customer to complain about service received at a shop on a forum, most readers would just shrug it off and think maybe there's more to the story. Its another thing to have the shop owner post something about a dissatisfied customer, I would think he would want to keep it low profile when something goes wrong. How cool would it have been if Tak posted a message like " I bought a bow 3 months ago from Aspen Archery for my kid and when we opened it on his birthday we has some issue with it. I called Aspen Archery and he took care of me without any hassle. I would suggest using aspen archery the next time you need something." Instead we now have to see this pissing match between a customer and a shop and it really isn't helping Aspen Archery's image. Not saying Curly or Tak are right but people will avoid dram, I'm also not saying that Curly should give the world away but good customer service is free. The funny thing is that I didn't stumble on to this post I got a email and was told to think twice about using Aspen Archery by someone that knew from flipppinarrows.com. I was seriously considering contacting Aspen archery for a dozen arrows to go with a used bow I just picked up on Monday now I'm not sure what to do. My advise to Curly is to clean this up and do it fast it's going to cost you a lot more than the price of a cheap site in the long run. Think of it this way Tak 3 buddies and they told 3 buddies and so on and so on and now 100 of you potential customers might avoid you because of his experience with you. I have had some bad experiences with archery shops in the past and I have avoided doing business with them because of it.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

TAK said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds to me Curley sold TAK a POS sight and wont stand behind it! WOW, great customer service...what a ****...TAK goes out and finds his boy a bow, TRIES to get it upgraded (not for free either) and gets jerked around in the process. Boy, we really need another archery shop like that. TAK I think he said it best, go to Jakes, or even the UAC.
> ...


http://www.utaharcherycenter.net


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Flippinarrows said:


> Man its one thing for a customer to complain about service received at a shop on a forum, most readers would just shrug it off and think maybe there's more to the story. Its another thing to have the shop owner post something about a dissatisfied customer, I would think he would want to keep it low profile when something goes wrong. How cool would it have been if Tak posted a message like " I bought a bow 3 months ago from Aspen Archery for my kid and when we opened it on his birthday we has some issue with it. I called Aspen Archery and he took care of me without any hassle. I would suggest using aspen archery the next time you need something." Instead we now have to see this **** match between a customer and a shop and it really isn't helping Aspen Archery's image. Not saying Curly or Tak are right but people will avoid dram, I'm also not saying that Curly should give the world away but good customer service is free. The funny thing is that I didn't stumble on to this post I got a email and was told to think twice about using Aspen Archery by someone that knew from flipppinarrows.com. I was seriously considering contacting Aspen archery for a dozen arrows to go with a used bow I just picked up on Monday now I'm not sure what to do. My advise to Curly is to clean this up and do it fast it's going to cost you a lot more than the price of a cheap site in the long run. Think of it this way Tak 3 buddies and they told 3 buddies and so on and so on and now 100 of you potential customers might avoid you because of his experience with you. I have had some bad experiences with archery shops in the past and I have avoided doing business with them because of it.


My thoughts exactly. Why in the hell would you choose to air a bunch of dirty laundry about your shop on the internet Curley? Regardless of who is right or wrong in this situation, it was a bad decision for you to come onto a public forum and bitch about one of its members, which was your customer. You started your own negative PR campaign against your new shop. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am buying three bows for christmas for my two daughters and a friend of theirs. Glad this was posted so I know where NOT to buy from.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Don't discriminate, have access to everything, offer service like Less Schwab, and don't BS anyone. You'll do fine.
> 
> Good luck Curly.


Hmmm, I know there are TWO sides to every story. I've heard both in regards to this issue. I like you Curly and think you're a good guy, but you may have stepped on your **** this time buddy. Regardless of who is right or wrong here, Curly, you have chosen to swim with sharks when you open a retail archery store in this state. I worked archery retail for 9 years and one thing it taught me above all else is you will NOT swim in the deep end of the pool without taking some water into your lungs. You have chosen a very tough avenue of revenue my friend. If you choose to stay at it, learn from this and move on.

Respectfully,

Tex


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":uyf8d469]Don't discriminate, have access to everything, offer service like Less Schwab, and don't BS anyone. You'll do fine.
> 
> Good luck Curly.


Hmmm, I know there are TWO sides to every story. I've heard both in regards to this issue. I like you Curly and think you're a good guy, but you may have stepped on your dick this time buddy. Regardless of who is right or wrong here, Curly, you have chosen to swim with sharks when you open a retail archery store in this state. I worked archery retail for 9 years and one thing it taught me above all else is you will NOT swim in the deep end of the pool without taking some water into your lungs. You have chosen a very tough avenue of revenue my friend. If you choose to stay at it, learn from this and move on.

Respectfully,

Tex[/quote:uyf8d469]

Good advice TEX!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB"i81lagl]Don't discriminate, have access to everything, offer service like Less Schwab, and don't BS anyone. You'll do fine.
> ...


Good advice TEX![/quotei81lagl]

Tex always gives good advice.....................except for when it comes to stick bow vs. Super Duper speed bows, The Bible is a fairytail, at what point do you take the horse and head back to the truck, 4 wheelers suck and are not good for anything and the best one is "what to wear to a yearbook signing!" :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Tex always gives good advice.....................except for when it comes to stick bow vs. Super Duper speed bows, The Bible is a fairytail, at what point do you take the horse and head back to the truck, 4 wheelers suck and are not good for anything and the best one is *"what to wear to a yearbook signing!" *


And exactly what is best to wear to a yearbook signing?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I think we can put this one to bed! Curly has offered to make all right with me. I don't want to see a guy fail at something that he does have a passion about, and maybe this has opened his and my eyes to things and can do better in the future!
I did get a Browning kids bow that shoots great and the kid had no idea all this took place anyhow! At a pretty fair price too!
Matter of fact he wants to shoot his Bear with it! That is if he draws a tag!

And Tex-O-Bob is a closet 4 wheeler lover! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear a better ending than expected Tak,........ and Bowdacious, you obviously haven't seen Tex's photo that he submitted of yearbook day. You will have to ask him to re submit it. Although you may never be able to get it out of your mind. It just wouldn't do it justice to try and explain it.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Good to hear a better ending than expected Tak,........ and Bowdacious, you obviously haven't seen Tex's photo that he submitted of yearbook day. You will have to ask him to re submit it. Although you may never be able to get it out of your mind. It just wouldn't do it justice to try and explain it.


Is it anything like the picture of his last Whitetail hunt?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here it is, the nicest set of man boobs on the planet. I had quite the six pack too but the yearbook covered that up... Tex circa 1983


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW! Are you trying to squeeze out a turd too?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

12 year old girl?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS said:


> 12 year old girl?


Not hardly, those man boobs could bench 310 (twice) back in the day... Ah, to be young and strong again...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > 12 year old girl?
> ...


That's 155 each!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > NHS said:
> ...


Thats 10 lbs for every millimeter those nipples protrude! :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Here it is, the nicest set of man boobs on the planet. I had quite the six pack too but the yearbook covered that up... Tex circa 1983


Sweet bracelet!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Where is the Pooka shell necklace?

I love it when we have a hijacking........especially one that was needed.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I still think it looks like TEX is trying to squeeze out a turd. :wink: Could be wrong, but I'd say he had to check his pants after that pic.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> I still think it looks like TEX is trying to squeeze out a turd. :wink: Could be wrong, but I'd say he had to check his pants after that pic.


What you don't know is that Tex is not wearing any pants in that pic.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG... I have tears! 

TEX you crack me up!


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh crap, that is Tex? I thought it was a Scott Baio autograph signing.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

The Uni-brow was taking on some nice form back then!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

NHS said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > I still think it looks like TEX is trying to squeeze out a turd. :wink: Could be wrong, but I'd say he had to check his pants after that pic.
> ...


So then the answer to my previous questions "what DO you wear to a yearbook signing?" would be *NOTHING*. You wear absolutely NOTHING! ! ! I'll bet all the girls wanted his "John Han****"....lol, no pun intended.

Hey TEX, you might be able to set up some kind of gig in NY as the "Naked Hunter". Just a set of camo bikini bottoms and you've got it made. You could even franchise it!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Tex needs to change his name to Uncle Rico...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Who the hell is bodacious and where did he come from? He looks an awful lot like Uz-a-bow. If its him and he changed his name he'd better have a good explanation. Cause his new name is just awful, and a little on the fruity side. :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Who the hell is bodacious and where did he come from? He looks an awful lot like Uz-a-bow. If its him and he changed his name he'd better have a good explanation. Cause his new name is just awful, and a little on the fruity side. :lol:


Try to tell tuff Hedeman that Bowdacious sounds a little fruity. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know what that means.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I don't know what that means.


LOL i suppose you dont know what the NFR or the PBR are as well..... :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know what pbr is. Pabst blue ribbon.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I know what pbr is. Pabst blue ribbon.


 :rotfl:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Actually when refering to the bull it is BOdacious...when refering to me it is BOWdacious as in BOW......I had a complication arise with the name UZ-A-BOW and had to change. You obviously missed the post in the big game section about that. Way to pay attention. :wink: 
As far as fruity goes.....there can be nothing quite as LAME as letting everyone know that you don't know chit by thinking FIXED BLADES are the way to go. :roll: Everyone knows mechanicals are better. Hey fixed, Joey tells me you're going to be going with us in December.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you give me a link to this thread so I can be less confused?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=21444 I don't know if this makes anything less confusing. I can fill you in on details if they are reqiured.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Tex needs to change his name to Uncle Rico...


That wouldn't work, Uncle Rico couldn't leave his high school days behind, I have come to terms with my getting to be an old fart. Besides, I hate football...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Uncle Rico! hahaha...That is the best!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shut up Shane, before I mes you up with my skills!


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Careful, he is pretty good with a Bowstaff.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shane's a pu$$y! His 95 lb wife beats him up all the time! :twisted:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shane's a pu$$y! His 95 lb wife beats him up all the time! :twisted:


You say that like it's a bad thing!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I'd call getting your nose broke bad... That's right, she crossed him with a straight right to the beak and broke his nose. 8) She's a man with boobs and a nice hair-do. :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

HEY! Those are family secrets that we are trying to hide in the closet! Besides, she does have a mean hook, luckily I had a deviated septum on the left side that I can breathe through nice and clear...that being said, my right side is now deviated!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know you two, your septum isn't the only thing that's deviated... -()/>- -~|-


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

MORE SECRETS!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You hate football? I'm not sure what to think anymore.........


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha, your wife broke your nose.


----------

